# 2012 Catalogue



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

when will the 2012 Catalogue be out?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

They're available now. PM me an address and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> They're available now. PM me an address and I'll send you a copy.


PM'ed


----------

